# who will share a cobbler recipe?



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

anyone have an old time grandma's type of cobbler recipe? 

i'm looking for something more authentic than what i currently do. 

thanks
jerry


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cobbler.....*

Hey Jerry, 
look under my recipies here I think I posted one for cherry and peach. If ya dont like them drop a line and I'll see what I have.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

thanks, i'll search back. 

jerry


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

found it, 

it seems there are several regional variations on cobbler, and that what i have been making is not in fact a cobbler but is rather a slump. 

yours is one of the types that i have been looking for using a drop biscuit type of topping. i'll try it out tomorrow for an after leaf-raking pick me up. 

thanks
jerry


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*www.whistlestopcafe.com*

They sell awsome cobbler and even better Apple Crisp... Easy to do also. A Must try. Better than homemade... Idiot proof.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's one that's so easy yet SOOOOO good.

1 box yellow cake mix
1 large can (28 oz.) sliced peaches 
1 stick butter

Take a baking dish and dump in the peaches WITH liquid. Dump in half the cake mix. Stir until blended. Sprinkle the other half of the cake mix evenly on top. Cut the stick of butter into 1/8th inch slices and lay in a checkerboard pattern on top of the cake mix.

Bake at 375 or so until the top bubbles and begins to brown. About 30 mins.

Serve with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Here's one that's so easy yet SOOOOO good.


I printed that one. I likes easy. Thx RR.

A buddy brought some T'day leftover cobbler like stuff in to work. His Florida mom made it and it was awesome. Called it "Brown Betty". Contained sliced fresh apples, with a topping of oatmeal, brown sugar and Captain Morgan spiced rum. Want to try that one too. Anybody got a recipe with proportions? She also makes it with some sour cherries mixed in with the apples. Good stuff. 

Screw the apples, I could eat quarts of that topping.

Making RR's peach thing today. 
.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

the yellow cake mix recipe is the one i have been making in my dutch oven, technically its not a cobbler its a "slump"

but it IS real good, try it with one can of crushed pineapple, juice included and one can of cherry pie filling mixed together. also top notch!

cheers
jerry


----------

